# Pheasant hill NJ breeder



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://sites.google.com/site/pheasanthillgoldenretrievers/ ? There is a very reputable Pheasant Hill Goldens but it is not this one- and IS my pet peeve that people start up breeding programs without even the knowledge to check and see if they are using someone else's long time kennel name. Description of Bentley- 'a heritage of Champions from both America and Canada'-well, every single dog in the world can claim this... and the puppy page does not identify the puppies pedigree, she uses her own stud dogs, bitches are not named.. I did try k9data w Bentley call name and Carolyn as owner and got nothing- so unless you can supply registered names, there isn't anyway to verify the safety (or more likely, the NON-safety) of this breeding program.


----------



## MKramn1068 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have gotten two female golden retrievers from this particular breeder. She is a very nice lady and she provided me with AKC papers to register my dogs. With that being said, I do wonder if she primarily breeds for the money versus a love of the breed because she has a lot of litters each year. Also, one of my golden retrievers has hypothyroidism and a lot of environmental allergies. I ended up having her undergo allergy testing because she was having a lot skin problems. When I reached out to the breeder she said that none of her previous litters had any allergy issues or hypothyroidism. I live in Northern NJ which is why I went with this breeder. I can’t personally say I had a bad experience, but I would encourage you to meet with her and see for yourself whether you feel it would be a good fit to purchase from her. I got both of my dogs from her 3 years ago, but they were from two separate litters (one is 3 months older). Feel free to reach out to me if you have any further questions.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Breeds dogs under the age of 2 yrs and I can't find any clearances on most of the dogs.

Carolyns Lady Fergie Of Pheasanthill
Carolyns Lady Sophie Of Pheasanthill

Mcgarrys Sir Bentley Of Pheasanthill

Icewinds Mcgarrys Cash Pheasanthill: this dog at least had his hips done


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BlazenGR said:


> Breeds dogs under the age of 2 yrs and I can't find any clearances on most of the dogs.
> 
> Carolyns Lady Fergie Of Pheasanthill
> Carolyns Lady Sophie Of Pheasanthill
> ...


Isn't it funny, I can't think of a time someone has stolen someone else's kennel name and actually been a 'follow the rules' person.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2018)

Do not purchase from this breeder. I purchased a "retired family dog" from her that turned out to be a puppy mill dog. She was filthy when I picked her up. She smelled like a kennel. She was absolutely terrified of EVERYTHING. She wouldn't go outside, she wouldn't come inside, she wouldn't eat for five days and then had diarrhea all over my house then vomited from being stressed. I finally surrendered her to a great golden retriever rescue who has experience working with rehabilitating these dogs. I'm broken hearted over this. I posted on all the golden groups on Facebook and THREE people pm'd me to share their horrible experiences. When I picked up Lexi, she had a 4 month old puppy in a crate barking her head off. She will be her next victim. If you're looking for a great breeder contact Jackie Wagner in Newton NJ. Gold love golden retrievers. Or contact the Garden State Golden Retriever Club for recommendations. I hope this helps you


----------



## LMJones (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this forum and dont know how to start my own topic. I live in NJ and am looking for a reputable breeder in NJ or surrounding states (2 hour travel time) i have heard good things about these breeders:
Kalm Seas (emailed them but they havent responded) 
PennyLane (referred me to Golden Way)
Jansun (said they wont be having any)
Delmarva (havent reached out to them yet)
Has anyone here got a puppy from Golden Way? 

Is $3,000 normal for golden puppies?

Thank u everyone


----------



## DEGoldenMom (Sep 22, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## DEGoldenMom (Sep 22, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## DEGoldenMom (Sep 22, 2018)

MKramn1068 said:


> I have gotten two female golden retrievers from this particular breeder. She is a very nice lady and she provided me with AKC papers to register my dogs. With that being said, I do wonder if she primarily breeds for the money versus a love of the breed because she has a lot of litters each year. Also, one of my golden retrievers has hypothyroidism and a lot of environmental allergies. I ended up having her undergo allergy testing because she was having a lot skin problems. When I reached out to the breeder she said that none of her previous litters had any allergy issues or hypothyroidism. I live in Northern NJ which is why I went with this breeder. I can’t personally say I had a bad experience, but I would encourage you to meet with her and see for yourself whether you feel it would be a good fit to purchase from her. I got both of my dogs from her 3 years ago, but they were from two separate litters (one is 3 months older). Feel free to reach out to me if you have any further questions.


Bad breeder. I have one of her former breeder girls - she has hypothyroid and food allergies. She also continued breeding her after 2 c-sections. May be the Mom of your pups, she was retired early 2018.


----------



## DEGoldenMom (Sep 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Do not purchase from this breeder. I purchased a "retired family dog" from her that turned out to be a puppy mill dog. She was filthy when I picked her up. She smelled like a kennel. She was absolutely terrified of EVERYTHING. She wouldn't go outside, she wouldn't come inside, she wouldn't eat for five days and then had diarrhea all over my house then vomited from being stressed. I finally surrendered her to a great golden retriever rescue who has experience working with rehabilitating these dogs. I'm broken hearted over this. I posted on all the golden groups on Facebook and THREE people pm'd me to share their horrible experiences. When I picked up Lexi, she had a 4 month old puppy in a crate barking her head off. She will be her next victim. If you're looking for a great breeder contact Jackie Wagner in Newton NJ. Gold love golden retrievers. Or contact the Garden State Golden Retriever Club for recommendations. I hope this helps you


Just thought that you might like to know that Lexi is doing great. Thank you for getting her to the right rescue. She is the 4th former breeder girl that I have adopted in the last 10 years - they can be a challenge but I love working with them and continuing the journey they start at the rescue. She now has an older brother that is a great mentor (2nd former breeder he has mentored). We are still working to build her confidence but she is getting better everyday and will test to become a therapy dog in the next month or two.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You have the girl she gave up? What a precious thing to be able to know she is alright and in good hands.


----------



## FreeUnion (Jan 3, 2021)

MKramn1068 said:


> I have gotten two female golden retrievers from this particular breeder. She is a very nice lady and she provided me with AKC papers to register my dogs. With that being said, I do wonder if she primarily breeds for the money versus a love of the breed because she has a lot of litters each year. Also, one of my golden retrievers has hypothyroidism and a lot of environmental allergies. I ended up having her undergo allergy testing because she was having a lot skin problems. When I reached out to the breeder she said that none of her previous litters had any allergy issues or hypothyroidism. I live in Northern NJ which is why I went with this breeder. I can’t personally say I had a bad experience, but I would encourage you to meet with her and see for yourself whether you feel it would be a good fit to purchase from her. I got both of my dogs from her 3 years ago, but they were from two separate litters (one is 3 months older). Feel free to reach out to me if you have any further questions.


My Golden was purchased from her in January 2013. Sire was Bentley. Dam was Abby. My male Golden became covered with skin lesions. Diagnosed with hypothyroidism. Is on two pills a day which has helped tremendously. Great dog but has been expensive with the labwork, etc.


----------

